# Warts and All



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sometimes people need to read black and white. They need to read black and white which has not come from expat lips tainted by beer, agency commission or cynicsm

This from The Independent 

Any green shoots wither in Spain as jobless figures rise

Fears rise for the country's stability as unemployment reaches a 40-year high. 
Alasdair Fotheringham reports from Granada

Sunday, 7 February 2010



> High above the Andalusian city of Granada in the mountain village of Altos de la Zubia lies a network of some 10km of perfectly tarmacked roads, roundabouts, street lights, pedestrian crossings and playgrounds. Just one thing is missing from this gigantic housing estate: houses.
> 
> Rather than pavements, the pedestrian crossings run into masses of tumbleweed; the swings and slides are rusting; the roundabout spurs lead nowhere. Perhaps 5 per cent of the building plots have dwellings – the rest is bare earth. The silence is deafening.
> 
> ...


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...in-spain-as-jobless-figures-rise-1891473.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am convinced in my heart of hearts that Spain will come back but I do not expect it to be an easy ride.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I am convinced in my heart of hearts that Spain will come back but I do not expect it to be an easy ride.


I'm convinced in my heart of hearts that one day you'll stop being the one who always brings the doom and gloom posts to the forum!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Steve. Guess what I'm going to be looking at in my morning classes tomorrow??!
I've just looked over it quickly and it looks thoroughly depressing - just right for Monday morning at 7:30:lol:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

.....just make sure the blade is not rusty. 

Have a great week


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> .....just make sure the blade is not rusty.
> 
> Have a great week


Poor old Enrique left the class throughly depressed. Not only was the article at super advanced level, but I don't think he really realised how bad things are in Spain. To top it all it was raining, there was fog on the motorway and they've got the Dutch inspectors in all week!!
I'm just phone later on to see how he's doing...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There are similar 'roads to nowhere' within a five minute drive of our house. There's also very many unfinished apartment blocks just down the A7 from here, all the way to Sotogrande.
What will happen to these? They look as if they would have been unattractive if finished but in their half-way state they look ugly and depressing. 
All the forecasts point to this year as the year when the crunch will hit really hard in Spain.
Facing up to this sad fact is not being unduly gloomy or pessimistic, it's acknowledging reality.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

And to make me really smile Telefónica has decided to charge the search engines to "use" their lines. They seem to miss completely that their customers are already paying (DEARLY) for that service.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Poor old Enrique left the class throughly depressed. Not only was the article at super advanced level, but I don't think he really realised how bad things are in Spain. To top it all it was raining, there was fog on the motorway and they've got the Dutch inspectors in all week!!
> I'm just phone later on to see how he's doing...


Oh dear! Still, it's Valentine's Day soon - a cheery lesson on that then, or would that really send him over the edge?!?!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> They seem to miss completely that their customers are already paying (DEARLY) for that service.


Telefonica seldom MISS anything billable!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm convinced in my heart of hearts that one day you'll stop being the one who always brings the doom and gloom posts to the forum!!  Jo xxxx


  Need relieving Steve? One day maybe I'll be up to more :ranger:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Here's a good throat-slashing review!! 

How's that Jojo? 

This is before I mention the British pensioner murdered in his own home by a 14 year old or the tragic tale of the English lady who committed suicide after leaving a message on Facebook, The last two stories upset me more than any bank ruing their profits ...or lack therof. 

I was also sickened by the photos of the Argentinian kicked senseless by SIX Welsh soldiers who were trying to steal a bottle of wine from his restaurant. One expects more from the armed forces.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Hell's teeth! This thread's a bit of party pooper!



Doggy







(Having a little early morning dance to make himself feel better ............. I must go steady on that coffee)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I understand some appalling trade figures are due to be announced today. You'll find them here first!! LOL 

I think I should start an Ian Drury thread. "Reasons to be cheerful are this" 

1) Spain (La Roja) are looking good for the World Cup in South Africa 

2) Come on guys ........!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I understand some appalling trade figures are due to be announced today. You'll find them here first!! LOL
> 
> I think I should start an Ian Drury thread. "Reasons to be cheerful are this"
> 
> ...


The nigh on orgasmic coffee:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...and the truly orgasmic pizza 4 quesos. Truly the food of the gods! 

There is NOTHING to match a great cortado in a scruffy Spanish bar with two TV channels and 3 radio stations blaring out at the same time. The coffee machine is noisily brewing and half the village is arguing/agreeing about last night's game, Zappy's latest blunders, the local priest's charity fund and the price of licorice allsorts. All shouting, screaming and generally having fun whilst in the corner a table of octogenarians muse how it was better in "those days" as they curse their cards. 

(Obviously the cortado tastes even sweeter if Jojo buys it for you!)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Steve theres so much more to life than searching the internet looking for bad news to show everyone. None of it matters on a day to day level, people get by and there will always be those who come thru these so called bad times relatively unscathed - who even benefit from it. Being optimistic and enjoying the wonderful you have is whats important - Two thirds of the world are living in squalor, fear and are starving, they dont have homes, clothes, electricity, clean water. We're the lucky ones, so we should enjoy it and be happy IMO!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Indeed and we are happy 

1) Football 

2) Coffee 

3) Ana Obregón ...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You are right, Jojo, about the xxxx in the world and the reasons to be grateful for every day. I am staying at a friend's house for a few days. Huge, immaculate with breakfast served in a delightful sun terrace. Gevalia coffee and the sun screaming through the windows. Chelsea lost and I am off to see Avatar this evening. 

It does not get better! Hope you guys all have a great day too


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Chelsea lost


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Mmm, so I am the only one posting the good news too. 
4) Semana Santa 
5) The fiestas but ....

February 8th, 2010
In a somewhat shocking and worrying statement, a leading Spanish lender has declared the country’s real estate sector is ‘bankrupt’.

According to Santos Gonzalez Sanchez, president of the Spanish Mortgage Association who speaks on behalf of the country’s mortgage lenders, there is so much debt in the industry that finance for property development has effectively dried up.

‘The real estate sector is bankrupt,’ he said, pointing out that Spanish developers had a combined debt of €324 billion in the third quarter of 2009, the equivalent of around 30% of Spanish GDP, according to figures from the Bank of Spain. The interest bill alone is around €15 billion a year.

More than 50% of the debt was used to buy land for which there is now no market. ‘Whilst those plots of land are not properly valued, the financial system can’t start afresh and won’t be able to finance new homes,’ Gonzalez told the Spanish press.

‘The viability of the Spanish property sector is in question and it is putting the financial sector in danger,’ he warned.

Gonzalez added that something drastic needs to be done. He said that the Government or the Bank of Spain needs to take a lead in tackling the problem instead of ‘looking the other way’.

Some experts believe that Spain needs to create a ‘bad bank’ where all the toxic real estate loans can be dumped, freeing the banks from their bad debts and enabling them to start lending again.

Gonzalez also warned that the situation has wider implications as the situation with the developers is pushing up the cost of credit for the whole Spanish economy. ‘The developers’ debts affect the credit ratings of the financial institutions, with all the consequences that has for a sector that still hasn’t fully recovered its liquidity. The financial system will have to explain how long it can bear this situation,’ he added.

Experts are also warning that Spanish banks may have to deal with a tidal wave of repossessions this year, with big implications for the property market. The auctions banks normally use to dispose of repossessions are struggling to attract buyers, as the credit crunch has hit even the opportunists who traditionally bought at auction.

Spain’s General Judicial Council forecasts 180,000 foreclosures this year, up from 114,958 last year. With few buyers at auction, banks will have to take back the properties onto their books at the write-off price of 50% of valuation, which implies recognising a loss. That could have big implications for the banks and the property sector in general. 

The big question is what impact this new batch of repossession, the equivalent of 15% to 20% of the current inventory of property for sale, will have on the market. These properties could end up dumped on the market at write off values that will send prices down.

Property news | Real estate news | Property Wire


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> These properties could end up dumped on the market at write off values that will send prices down.


And jolly foreigner mops them up. Spain mortgages the silverware. The young leave. The poor try to survive. Catalunya declares independence. Gibraltar leases the New Territories, ............... 

But of course the concept of Europe was always a two tier system 

My wife Pilar saw yesterday fotos of the French and Germans bailing Greece out - eh I mean saving the Euro. Not a foto of Zapatero (the Eu chair) or a certain Belgian in sight. 

ps. So Steve you are a red? But what ever your team once again the prem delivers, it couldn't be more exciting top or bottom  Another quality British product


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Right you lot, that's enough of the warts:tongue1: lets have more of the "and all" bit........ things like:

Waking up to this ......









.....or Christmas morning......









......or scenery like this nearly on yer door step......









.......or this.....









....or even a bit of this (not everyones cup of joe but I like 'em)












Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Right you lot, that's enough of the warts:tongue1: lets have more of the "and all" bit........ things like:
> 
> Waking up to this ......
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2:Thank f**k for Owdoggy!!  Nowt you can do - so batten down the hatches and enjoy what you have. Sun glinting off the frost - mist slowly dissolving over the distant hills here. Decent cup of coffee and ciggie in hand. Let's have some happy stuff back on here!!!

xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for that Doggie

Joxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice photos - thanks for sharing!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> And jolly foreigner mops them up. Spain mortgages the silverware. The young leave. The poor try to survive. Catalunya declares independence. Gibraltar leases the New Territories, ...............
> 
> But of course the concept of Europe was always a two tier system
> 
> ...


**The Bank of Spain have this week TOLD their constituent banks to in effect write 20% off all their property "assets". It´s a good job these Spanish banks have war chests or there would be a Bradford and Bingley/ Northern Rock on every corner. Not sure about mortgaging the silverware ...more like pawning it off! 

Greece first ...then Portugal ..... then Spain? 

I am Red - lived walking distance from the Theatre of Dreams! Yes, it's going to interesting to see whether Chelsea or Arsenal come second. Going down? Portsmouth with any two from 10 or more. (I still dream that Man City will be playing Norwich or Charlton next season LOL!) Yes, Sir Alex is indeed a quality British Product....unlike Arsenal where Arsene Wenger should do his team talks in French, SAF can still hairdryer them in Glaswegian!


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Sometimes people need to read black and white. They need to read black and white which has not come from expat lips tainted by beer, agency commission or cynicsm
> 
> This from The Independent
> 
> ...


This is so sad, yes I too think it will come back in time. I just feel so sorry for the people who bought at the high end of the market and are left high and dry, especially, retiree's and young couples. I feel for them all over the world, my daughter bought at the high end of the market in Ireland, and she is having a really hard time meeting the mortage, as her husband lost his job in the recession, like so many, many others. :


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Right you lot, that's enough of the warts:tongue1: lets have more of the "and all" bit........ things like:
> 
> Waking up to this ......
> 
> ...


What beautiful scenery, would much rather be waking up to that scenario, than bleak cold UK or Canada, where I am, a nice glass of Rioja on a sunny verandah, much easier to live with your woo's in that situation


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> :clap2::clap2:Thank f**k for Owdoggy!!  Nowt you can do - so batten down the hatches and enjoy what you have. Sun glinting off the frost - mist slowly dissolving over the distant hills here. Decent cup of coffee and ciggie in hand. Let's have some happy stuff back on here!!!
> 
> xx


Love this forum, you all seem to have a really good sense of humour, which I really find absent from other forums, The bantering between you is just great, I really miss this most. I find the Canadian forum really stiff and humourless, more sarcastic than good humour keep it up, you have made my day:clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Love this forum, you all seem to have a really good sense of humour, which I really find absent from other forums, The bantering between you is just great, I really miss this most. I find the Canadian forum really stiff and humourless, more sarcastic than good humour keep it up, you have made my day:clap2:


Well, that's Tallulah for you!!

I enjoy the forum too and perhaps this is one of the reasons!
So many people mention other forums and how "horrible" they can be, or how boring... Makes you wonder a bit why some people are members of forums if they seem to be so focussed on putting each other down???
I'm glad I found this one 

PS Thanks for the photos owdoggy!


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, that's Tallulah for you!!
> 
> I enjoy the forum too and perhaps this is one of the reasons!
> So many people mention other forums and how "horrible" they can be, or how boring... Makes you wonder a bit why some people are members of forums if they seem to be so focussed on putting each other down???
> ...


Agree with you 100% I have been amazed at the lack of humour (not with all but most) on the Canadian forum, and its like they are all sitting waiting for anyone to silp up on anything they say, even if they really know the point that person is making,. What has amazed me most they all all expats?? must be the cold climate has affected them. If you ever look at the us forum there is one guy (won't name him) who comes across really confrontational and actually quite nasty to anyone wanting help getting into the states , I think he does not like foreigners coming into his country !!!!!Anyway love this one its warm, friendly, and helpfull, and dos'nt put people down, even when I suspect they could, as I said keep it up maybe the other forums will learn something from you. Good luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dgjamison said:


> Agree with you 100% I have been amazed at the lack of humour (not with all but most) on the Canadian forum, and its like they are all sitting waiting for anyone to silp up on anything they say, even if they really know the point that person is making,. What has amazed me most they all all expats?? must be the cold climate has affected them. If you ever look at the us forum there is one guy (won't name him) who comes across really confrontational and actually quite nasty to anyone wanting help getting into the states , I think he does not like foreigners coming into his country !!!!!Anyway love this one its warm, friendly, and helpfull, and dos'nt put people down, even when I suspect they could, as I said keep it up maybe the other forums will learn something from you. Good luck



Aaahh, thats cos the moderators on here are nice LOL!!! - only joking Thanks for your comments tho, "Spain" has some lovely people here - even Steve Halls alright really 


Jo xxx


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Aaahh, thats cos the moderators on here are nice LOL!!! - only joking Thanks for your comments tho, "Spain" has some lovely people here - even Steve Halls alright really
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Methinks you gals will keep him in order Once he stops reading the papers, he will be ok. Thats what I did, once I realised I could'nt change things, I am renting at the moment as I can't sell my property, and you know as you say, you just have to batten down the hatch and get on with things. Have a lovely day and keep up the good work, you have all made my day


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

A little story:
Me & Sue (Mrs Doggy) were at the ATM in our local town (Arboleas) today and the woman in front of us was obviously having a bit of trouble sussing out the machine. We offered our help, which was gratefully accepted and we got her sorted. It turns out that she had just lost her husband and it was one of those old fashioned partnerships where the man handled all the money matters so she didn't even know how to work the ATM. To be honest, she was absolutely lost without him and to say we felt sorry for her is a vast understatement.
My Mam, god rest her soul, was exactly the same when my Dad died but she got through it (with a bit of help) so hopefully this poor woman will do the same (I sincerely hope so)

What is he going on about I hear you say, well, the point I'm trying to make is that this life thing isn't a practise, you don't get a second chance, there's no rewind and meeting that woman today just strengthened the fact that it can all too quickly turn to sh!te.

So if you got any money...... get it spent & enjoy yourself. If you haven't got any money..... well you're better off than those with it 'cos you can enjoy yourself straight away and for nowt....... and above all, make sure you have yersel a good laugh because humour saves lives. Ridiculous you reckon?........well, if you can laugh about it, you ain't going to die of stress for a start.......see, you're one up already




Doggy







(and if you're wondering about the pic.....the beer's in the fridge)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> A little story:
> Me & Sue (Mrs Doggy) were at the ATM in our local town (Arboleas) today and the woman in front of us was obviously having a bit of trouble sussing out the machine. We offered our help, which was gratefully accepted and we got her sorted. It turns out that she had just lost her husband and it was one of those old fashioned partnerships where the man handled all the money matters so she didn't even know how to work the ATM. To be honest, she was absolutely lost without him and to say we felt sorry for her is a vast understatement.
> My Mam, god rest her soul, was exactly the same when my Dad died but she got through it (with a bit of help) so hopefully this poor woman will do the same (I sincerely hope so)
> 
> ...



You're lovely Doggie !!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> You're lovely Doggie !!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Steady! I've been called many things but that isn't usually one of them

Actually, Sue's new pet name for me is "Half blind, grumpy, deaf old [email protected]" but between you & me I think she's just getting a bit lovey dovey 'cos it's nearly Valentine's day.



Doggy


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> You're lovely Doggie !!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Agree with you Jo, Doggie seems a really lovely person (we will be embarrassing him now) he certainly has the right outlook on life, :clap2:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Agree with you Jo, Doggie seems a really lovely person (we will be embarrassing him now) he certainly has the right outlook on life, :clap2:


Nope, I'm just an ordinary bloke who's done some things in the past that he's not proud of and to some in this world I'm a complete [email protected] but even this dumb geordie eventually comes to the conclusion that to enjoy what you have, while you have it is the only way to be.

It must be an age thing



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Nope, I'm just an ordinary bloke who's done some things in the past that he's not proud of and to some in this world I'm a complete [email protected] but even this dumb geordie eventually comes to the conclusion that to enjoy what you have, while you have it is the only way to be.
> 
> It must be an age thing
> 
> ...




(yes, I've seen the photos on facebook !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) 

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> (yes, I've seen the photos on facebook !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Jo xxx



Shhhhhh!....... actually, they were the good bits
And anyway, that's rich coming from someone who's been snapped apparently feeling Jeremy Clarkson's bum!
Have you no shame.


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Shhhhhh!....... actually, they were the good bits
> And anyway, that's rich coming from someone who's been snapped apparently feeling Jeremy Clarkson's bum!
> Have you no shame.
> 
> ...



I didnt think it was his bum - too far round LOL!!!????????? Did you see the one of me in the mens changing rooms ?? They're not real you know, a friend got "photoshop" for christmas ??????????!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I didnt think it was his bum - too far round LOL!!!????????? Did you see the one of me in the mens changing rooms ?? They're not real you know, a friend got "photoshop" for christmas ??????????!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Maybe not..... but that smile on your face is very convincing




Doggy


----------



## donqzen (Jan 24, 2010)

*ditto*

for the US...wherever NeoCons rear their heads, this devastation follows.


SteveHall said:


> Sometimes people need to read black and white. They need to read black and white which has not come from expat lips tainted by beer, agency commission or cynicsm
> 
> This from The Independent
> 
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

donqzen said:


> for the US...wherever NeoCons rear their heads, this devastation follows.


That seems to be a fact -Chile, New Zealand, Argentina etc.
But whilst I share your aversion to neo-con economic and foreign policy (the muddle and sheer stupidity and ignorance of the 'planning' for the 2003 invasion of Iraq by Rumsfeld, Wolfowitz and co is staggering ) the facts are that all of the countries where this harsh medicine was administered had economies in almost terminal meltdown.
Even Alan Greenspan has admitted he was wrong.
I've yet to read any detailed examination of alternative policies which could have improved these economies in a less painful way. I'm not an economist so I have to look to others for solutions.
I didn't like what Mrs. T. did to the UK in the 80s although like millions of others I benefited from policies I voted against.
But with hindsight, the alternatives presented at the time don't seem plausible.
I read about economics and politics now merely as a change from reading fiction, not in the hope I'll stumble on something that I'll see as the one right way to go.
Does everyone get cynical and disillusioned as they get older, I wonder??


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> A little story:
> Me & Sue (Mrs Doggy) were at the ATM in our local town (Arboleas) today and the woman in front of us was obviously having a bit of trouble sussing out the machine. We offered our help, which was gratefully accepted and we got her sorted. It turns out that she had just lost her husband and it was one of those old fashioned partnerships where the man handled all the money matters so she didn't even know how to work the ATM. To be honest, she was absolutely lost without him and to say we felt sorry for her is a vast understatement.
> My Mam, god rest her soul, was exactly the same when my Dad died but she got through it (with a bit of help) so hopefully this poor woman will do the same (I sincerely hope so)
> 
> ...


If you haven't already got a Doctorate in (very) practical philosophy, you should be awarded one immediately.
(How does Dr.Doggy PhD appeal?)


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> If you haven't already got a Doctorate in (very) practical philosophy, you should be awarded one immediately.
> (How does Dr.Doggy PhD appeal?)


Dr. Doggy PhD? .......um.......er...... think I'll stick to music, bikes & beer if it's all the same :yo:



Doggy


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

dgjamison said:


> Love this forum, you all seem to have a really good sense of humour, which I really find absent from other forums, The bantering between you is just great, I really miss this most. I find the Canadian forum really stiff and humourless, more sarcastic than good humour keep it up, you have made my day:clap2:


Humorless, sarcastic, and oh so self-righteous! Yes, that's why I left Canada. LOVE Spain and this forum..love Steve Hall's posts and Owdoggy's wonderful optimism. I felt myself completely relax as I looked at your photos, Owdoggy..and your admonishment to focus on the positive. Thanks to all of you who post!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Dr. Doggy PhD? .......um.......er...... think I'll stick to music, bikes & beer if it's all the same :yo:
> 
> You can probably get degrees in those subjects nowadays.....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Maddalena said:


> Humorless, sarcastic, and oh so self-righteous! Yes, that's why I left Canada. QUOTE]
> 
> Our original intention was to live in Canada, bought a place there, spent a lot of time there but we were eventually put off, partly by the qualities you mention.
> It struck me that there was a kind of invisible but omnipresent 'iron hand in a velvet glove'. Behind all the acceptance of diversity which Canada likes to boast, there seemed to be a mind-numbing conformity.
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Maddalena said:


> ..love Steve Hall's posts.....


SSSSSSSHHHHHHHH!! comments like that go to his head !!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> SSSSSSSHHHHHHHH!! comments like that go to his head !!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


HAHA..which reminds..the Spain forum also has kind hearted Moderators!!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> owdoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Doggy PhD? .......um.......er...... think I'll stick to music, bikes & beer if it's all the same :yo:
> ...


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Maddalena said:
> 
> 
> > Humorless, sarcastic, and oh so self-righteous! Yes, that's why I left Canada. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > You have got it so right, when we returned because we had no family here with us, we thought we would move into an over 55's gated community. (we had always wondered what it would be like) well now we have found out and it has put the notion out of my head for good!!!!! I swear i think when people are taken out of the every day life situation and put into little box's cut off from the rest of the world they go funny.........At christmas, i wrote out cards for my immediate neighbours, introducing ourselves and wishing them seasons greetings, put the cards through their door, nothing, no return card nothing, they knew we were on our own and no invite for a glass of wine nothing. At home every xmas ourselves and neighbours always took turns to have a night before or after xmas for a few nibbles and a chin wag, now during the year we would talk if we saw each other in our gardens, and of course we all knew they were there if anyone needed anything but we were not in each others pockets. Here its hi, how are you, please don't get too close as I'm too busy, so just get on with it", we have been so lonely since coming it has been awful. No matter where we have lived we have always got along with our neighbours and had a great rapport, some more than others and met for a coffee ect:I can't wait to get away now. What annoys me with some of the expats, they are more Canadian than the Canadians, and if you say something negative they jump down your throat like you should not have an opinion. Have to say, I do find the scenery here beautiful and I do love the seasons, just not the winters lasting so long. Sorry I have rally gone on here, its just so great to talk to someone, anyone sensible, sorry
> ...


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Sorry I have rally gone on here, its just so great to talk to someone, anyone sensible, sorry


Despite many failings atleast the internet puts people intouch no matter how isolated they may be and you're story I think is very interesting and useful - tx for sharing.

As a brit I feel a fondness for the Canadian nation. We have a bond that goes back a long way. The Canadians I have met have been very friendly - but I met them outside Canada and travellers are often I think very different from the stay at homes. Also societies are different despite what they may appear on the service to have in common.

From experience I know I could live in New Zealand south Island, Spain and Singapore. But I couldn't consider living in Japan or South Africa. Of course the latter is a big place; perhaps if I had met other people in other times I might have a different view. 

dg I hope you break free and find a friendly community to live with. Good Luck


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > You have got it so right, when we returned because we had no family here with us, we thought we would move into an over 55's gated community. (we had always wondered what it would be like) well now we have found out and it has put the notion out of my head for good!!!!! I swear i think when people are taken out of the every day life situation and put into little box's cut off from the rest of the world they go funny.........At christmas, i wrote out cards for my immediate neighbours, introducing ourselves and wishing them seasons greetings, put the cards through their door, nothing, no return card nothing, they knew we were on our own and no invite for a glass of wine nothing. At home every xmas ourselves and neighbours always took turns to have a night before or after xmas for a few nibbles and a chin wag, now during the year we would talk if we saw each other in our gardens, and of course we all knew they were there if anyone needed anything but we were not in each others pockets. Here its hi, how are you, please don't get too close as I'm too busy, so just get on with it", we have been so lonely since coming it has been awful. No matter where we have lived we have always got along with our neighbours and had a great rapport, some more than others and met for a coffee ect:I can't wait to get away now. What annoys me with some of the expats, they are more Canadian than the Canadians, and if you say something negative they jump down your throat like you should not have an opinion. Have to say, I do find the scenery here beautiful and I do love the seasons, just not the winters lasting so long. Sorry I have rally gone on here, its just so great to talk to someone, anyone sensible, sorry
> ...


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> dgjamison said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to learn it wasn't just me, that others share these perceptions. We had a large apartment in a converted mill, set in beautiful grounds, with river, 60 foot waterfall in a small town in the Ottawa Valley. We didn't realise until later that most of the people living there were quite 'posh' -retired diplomats, working lawyers, accountants etc. The place was like a morgue. You got the impression that any behaviour considered even mildly out of the norm would be the topic of discussion for weeks, if not months.
> ...


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Despite many failings atleast the internet puts people intouch no matter how isolated they may be and you're story I think is very interesting and useful - tx for sharing.
> 
> As a brit I feel a fondness for the Canadian nation. We have a bond that goes back a long way. The Canadians I have met have been very friendly - but I met them outside Canada and travellers are often I think very different from the stay at homes. Also societies are different despite what they may appear on the service to have in common.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, can I just say though, this is only my experience, and I am sure there are lovely Canadian people out there, I have been told Calgary and the maritimes are , but unfortunately Canada is a very big country and you need a lot of money to travel and see all the provinces. We chose badly I think, Ontario was just not for us. If I was younger and had more savings I would maybe try somewhere else, before giving up. Anyway it has been an experience, and I am still glad we came back, I have got it out of my system Thanks again 
Denise


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> dgjamison said:
> 
> 
> > WOW,  sounds like you made the wrong decision...
> ...


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > We are living on the border to the usa, a place called Fort Erie, it's not a very nice town, and always empty with no atmosphere. I agree with you I think we have left it too late as well, so I think we will end up back home, we could move but to be honest, we can't afford to move all over the place, and maybe find the same mentality. After reading some of the other threads on the Canadian forum a lot of people have found the same unfriendliness in housing developments. I also agree if you are in an old conservative monied enviornment you can certainly be made to feel an outsider, if the face dosent fit, just takes one to stir the pot. My husband has really been surprised, and I think this has really put him off moving anywhere else. I have to say I love it when I hear things have worked out for other people, it is wonderfull when that happens, especailly for people with young families wanting to make a new life for themselves, I would never put anyone off trying, but would try and give my honest opinions of a move far away from friends and family and the pros and cons. Maybe if we had come back 15-20 years ago thing would have been totally different who knows:confused2:
> ...


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> dgjamison said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say that I feel a bit guilty when I read things like this because we have been so lucky with our move. Mind you, things are going so well at the moment I'm just wondering what's going to come along to knack things up......... bit of a pesimist you reckon?
> ...


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> owdoggy said:
> 
> 
> > what a lovely person you are and thank you very much, no wonder you have been lucky in your life, with that personality. We are in the process of packing now, I havent told my children as I don't want them to worry about us, but we will be fine and once we get back to family I will be very happy again. I just love this forum, the people are so nice and friendly, and yet can have a laugh with each other, its great. 56 mill was that the euro lottery last week? Did anyone win it? I just can't imagine that amount of money, but thanks for even thinking of sharing it, if you had. All the best and have a lovely glass of Cava and watch the sunset, from what looks like a lovely terrace.
> ...


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> dgjamison said:
> 
> 
> > The Cava was a couple of beers & wee nip of Ron Miel with a rather nice coffee, the lovely sunset was a damp & dismal end to a rather wet day but the terrace is still nice..........if a little on the cold & damp side
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> > thanks again, you will see by my other postings, finances do not allow for moving around too much, so I think we will cut our loses and return home to the love and security of family and friends, yes it was a really bad decision on our part, but a learning esperience, I am not 60 yrs yet, and I still do
> ...


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> dgjamison said:
> 
> 
> > You know, knowing when to pull out, say enough is enough, time to move on, is an art too! As you say it's been a learning experience and whilst it might have been nice to have actually enjoyed that time, nevertheless an experience has been gained.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, yes I really like this forum, and as you say there comes a time when you cut your loses, but everything is a learning experience, and I know your daughter will have a brilliant time, (though I know what your wife is going through we so want everything to be great for our kids) We will be fine thanks, was just a little down and disappinted, but you know we have our health and family and still a property at home (as we could'nt sell because of the recession) so I am one of the lucky ones, and things could be so much worse. Thank you all for your lovely comments and support, it has made me feel so much better
> ...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> dgjamison said:
> 
> 
> > At the end of the day, you are either the kind of person life shapes or the kind of person who shapes your own life. I know that's a bit of a generalisation but I believe it's _generally_ true.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a bit like you in that for 53 years I have had Wanderlust. It took me 8 years in Spain to find where I wanted to lay my head (even after visiting it regularly for 30 years!) I am always amazed/amused when I hear people ask "Where is best?"NOBODY can answer that question. Not even yourself until you have been here.
> ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There are EU-wide laws banning discrimination in jobs, 

Come down here you regulary see in shop & office windows , ******* required, spanish nationals ONLY.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> There are EU-wide laws banning discrimination in jobs,
> 
> Come down here you regulary see in shop & office windows , ******* required, spanish nationals ONLY.


That is 100% illegal. How on earth do they get away with it?
That wouldn't happen in the UK, I'm sure. 
My opinion is that actually nationals should be given preference over 'foreigners', even other EU nationals in the job market.
So British jobs for British nationals regardless of gender,ethnicity, etc.etc. and likewise for Spanish, French etc. I think that kind of discrimination can be justified.
The Employment Laws have to operate in conjunction with other laws such as EU citizens having priority over non-EU. An American friend was refused a job working at a Summer Camp in the UK last summer as the job had to be offered to EU nationals first. I think that as there is obvious discrimination already it should be extended to state that a country's own nationals should have priority.
So I think each state should look after its own nationals first where jobs are concerned. It just seems common sense so maybe the law referring to ethnicity should be revised to give priority to citizens of each state..


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

HUGE DEBATE going on it the Swedish press about whether a teacher should have been reprimanded for asking her class of 8 year olds to write an essay on, "What I did over the Christmas Holiday". 

Apparently, this could have been upsetting for any of the little darling who did not get as many presents as they would have liked or been allowed to rack up huge bills on their mobiles. 

Elisabet Höglund (kind of David Dimbleby figure but without his talent) did not have her contract renewed by Swedish TV. She is now receiving physhological support for the mental anguish being replaced by a younger woman. "Suicide was never far from my mind) Carolina Gynning, her replacement, is bright, sharp and eye candy. Höglund is going for the ageist ticket and feels she has been appalingly treated ..... nothing to do with the fact that she is 65,lacks charisma and has been on the same show for 15 years, I guess. 

Carl Bildt, the only internationally-recognised Swedish politician since Palm, is under the microscope for his handling of the oil war between Sudan and Ethiopia and that he should take the moral responsibility for the sufferings endured during military exercises. 

You could not make it up! Well, actually, in Sweden you would not need to.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> There are EU-wide laws banning discrimination in jobs,
> 
> Come down here you regulary see in shop & office windows , ******* required, spanish nationals ONLY.


Yes, Gus. That´s the reality. 

Now, if anybody wants to complain, where will they go? To the girl sitting behind her desk with the big "No fumar" sign ...... puffing frantically on her cigarette.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> HUGE DEBATE going on it the Swedish press about whether a teacher should have been reprimanded for asking her class of 8 year olds to write an essay on, "What I did over the Christmas Holiday".
> 
> Apparently, this could have been upsetting for any of the little darling who did not get as many presents as they would have liked or been allowed to rack up huge bills on their mobiles.
> 
> ...



None of this could be called 'political correctness' -it's got nothing to do with poltics of any kind, it's sheer stupidity.
Swedes must be fortunate people if they can devote so much time and mental energy to such trivia.
The last item about Carl Bild reminds me of the current craze for Heads of State 'apologising' .....for the Irish potato famine, the slave trade etc.etc.
I wish to be apologised to for the sufferings of my Dorset peasant labourer ancestors at the hands of the idle rich squirearchy.
If I don't get one I shall demand psychological support for mental anguish caused by memories of all the injustices they endured.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, Gus. That´s the reality.
> 
> Now, if anybody wants to complain, where will they go? To the girl sitting behind her desk with the big "No fumar" sign ...... puffing frantically on her cigarette.


So...is it only the northern EU states that actually try to enforce all these laws?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> The last item about Carl Bild reminds me of the current craze for Heads of State 'apologising' .....for the Irish potato famine, the slave trade etc.etc.
> I wish to be apologised to for the sufferings of my Dorset peasant labourer ancestors at the hands of the idle rich squirearchy.
> If I don't get one I shall demand psychological support for mental anguish caused by memories of all the injustices they endured.


**Come to Sweden, somebody will take up your case for you!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> **Come to Sweden, somebody will take up your case for you!


Damn
Why didn't you tell me earlier??? I was in Malmo last July........

BTW, Spain is the only country out of all we have visited where we have up to now not been bitten by an insect!! Not even during hot summer evenings by the pool.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Smoking in public in Sweden is about as socially acceptable as, mmm, well, now let me think, err , yes, I´ve got it..."Smoking in public in Sweden is about as socially acceptable as doing anything else in public in Sweden". 

There is always going to be some pressure group you are going to upset. 

Things to be avoided at all costs

*Making noise 
*Any form of eye-contact 
*Any form of conversation unless you have been introduced 
*Spitting
*Speaking in lifts - even if there are only two of you. (Somehow a neutral territory that must not be violated) 
*Shoplifting
*Forgetting to show your ID when using a credit card. (It is undignified for the shop-assistant to have to ask) 
*Not re-cycling - at least three levels deep. Newspaper separated from glossy magazines and put in the grey eco-sack and not the red one. 
*Not parking pretty ...crime against humanity and the last time I observed mob rule.
*Tax evasion 

This from a country where smuggling is the national sport (although despised by the 0,1% of the population who are not actively involved and the 99,9% who say they are not actively involved). 

From a country where full sex is shown in reality TV series ... which are shown 24/7. Farmer seeks wife, Lesbian seeks lesbian etc

From a country where it is considered rude to speak before you are spoken to unless you are thrashing each other with birch leaves in the sauna but where everyone´s tax returns are in the public domain. 

From a country whose worthy burghers have no problems talking about erectile disfunctions and anal discharges but would not dare comment on their child´s school report. Failure is not allowed. The child simply does not pass. 

From a country which thinks that it is a world-power and a sporting giant ....yet has devoted seven pages to their one Olympics' gold-winner. I know whose floss she uses and which was her favourite nursery rhyme. 

Yes, they are very different from the Spanish!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Things to be avoided at all costs
> 
> *Making noise
> *Any form of eye-contact
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Are you watching the AC Milan match, Steve?
Beckham is starting...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Indeed, a very emotional evening of course.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Indeed, a very emotional evening of course.


We're settled in comfortably, watching the pre-match commentary and interviews....and we've just heard rumbles of thunder..
Fingers crossed the sat. holds out.


----------



## donqzen (Jan 24, 2010)

Regarding this or that country providing more or less personal satisfaction for residents, native or otherwise...... those who have looked at this quite seriously, including a panel in the UK that published its report in January, the key contributing factor to look at is the gap between rich and poor. Where the gap is slightest, people report the greatest positive responses to virtualy every aspect of living. Where the gap is greater/greatest, every aspect of life from the individual level to the government's stability/effacacy is affected proportionately. So, basically...Norway/Netherlands/Costa Rica vs the US... Greed, despite the claims of the 'haves-mores'...the NeoCons, is _not good. I wouldn't personally go so far as to side with the Parthians who in 53 BC poured molten gold into the mouth of the dead Roman general and consul Marcus Lisinius Crassusas after the battle of Carrhae as a message/symbol representing the perils of his 'great thirst for wealth'.... well, okay...yes I woulld. No, seriously, I have no problem living where anyone can hord resources - legally - all they want..I'd just prefer it if the vast majority of my countrymen/women felt such pathological greed was a character flaw. Wasn't it Bazac who said, 'Behind every fortune is a crime'? Bloom where you're planted, says I. (Provided you're not planted in a dungeon in chains...) _


SteveHall said:


> Sometimes people need to read black and white. They need to read black and white which has not come from expat lips tainted by beer, agency commission or cynicsm
> 
> This from The Independent
> 
> ...


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

donqzen very interesting post. 

The human greed. I see it in my spanish family in Madrid: bigger flat, flashier car, cleaning lady, biggest house in the village, most jamon (must be black foot) and gambas at christmas, etc. Being better than your neighbour seems utmost despite their economy being poor and with little future security. And I see it with my family in the UK just the same. It's the way it is. 

"I'd just prefer it if the vast majority of my countrymen/women felt such pathological greed was a character flaw". 

I feel only something like religion can implement such a change but sadly IMHO religion comes arm in arm with evil - think I'd rather stick to a healthy greed. 

But as you suggest I think it is the size of the divide between the haves and have nots that is the danger. When the have nots can dream of being haves then there is hope. [Of course in Spain they have resolved this issue with lotteries ]

But I predict the divide in Spain will get much bigger before the revolution comes. And that will impact expats to a greater or lesser extent. I note on here people talking about conflict between Spaniards and foreigners more than I had noted before. Where will it all end 

A little good news in the UK with better than expected/predicted employment figures and my football team didn't lose last night (match abandoned due to waterlogged pitch) --- heavens I'm snatching at straws trying to cheer myself up


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

donqzen said:


> Regarding this or that country providing more or less personal satisfaction for residents, native or otherwise...... those who have looked at this quite seriously, including a panel in the UK that published its report in January, the key contributing factor to look at is the gap between rich and poor. Where the gap is slightest, people report the greatest positive responses to virtualy every aspect of living. Where the gap is greater/greatest, every aspect of life from the individual level to the government's stability/effacacy is affected proportionately. So, basically...Norway/Netherlands/Costa Rica vs the US... Greed, despite the claims of the 'haves-mores'...the NeoCons, is _not good. I wouldn't personally go so far as to side with the Parthians who in 53 BC poured molten gold into the mouth of the dead Roman general and consul Marcus Lisinius Crassusas after the battle of Carrhae as a message/symbol representing the perils of his 'great thirst for wealth'.... well, okay...yes I woulld. No, seriously, I have no problem living where anyone can hord resources - legally - all they want..I'd just prefer it if the vast majority of my countrymen/women felt such pathological greed was a character flaw. Wasn't it Bazac who said, 'Behind every fortune is a crime'? Bloom where you're planted, says I. (Provided you're not planted in a dungeon in chains...) _


Oh, another "neo-con" rant.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Donqzen, All good points and I try to take the BEST out of every location. (Never managed to find much good about France .....except cheese!) 

That said, here is some real throat slashing updates.

Ahead of Wednesday’s control session in parliament when the Prime Minister will have to answer questions, the Circulo de Empresarios, Businessmen’s Circle, has spoken of its ‘extraordinary worry’ for Spain. The group has called on José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero for a constructive debate, which uses ‘real data’ so that the real economic situation of the country can be assessed.


The number of workers affected by an ERE redundancy notice in 2009 was four times higher than in the previous year at 548,875. 19,400 ERE’s were approved according to the data from the Ministry for Employment, up 210% over the year. Most affected region was Cataluña.


Cashflow for industry as a whole in Spain saw its largest fall for seven years last year. Sales were down 21.7% over the year as the number of orders shrunk by 22.1%

A fall in consumer demand has halted the growth of the Dia discount supermarket group. Cashflow was down 0.42% internationally and down by 1.7% in Spain last year.

The owner of Viajes Iberia, Orizonia Corporación, has started legal action against Marsans, the travel group owned by the CEOE Employers organization Chairman, Gerardo Díaz Ferrán. The complaint placed in court in Palma de Mallorca is over an unpaid 40 million € debt.

And finally,
The Wall Street Journal has recommended that the Spanish Prime Minister ‘cut the wings’ of the trade unions in Spain. In an editorial the paper says ‘Zapatero finds his inner Gipper’ a reference to Ronald Reagan, with the situation he faces over the wages of the air traffic controllers in the country.



Real Madrid lost against Lyon
...so I think I'll focus on cortado , agua con gas and Ana Obregón


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

What´s your football team? Glossop NE?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> What´s your football team? Glossop NE?


A team you don't choose to support. I could blame my parents for giving me this life burden. My mum could have had the ambulance rush her to Chelsea but no.

So a 'orn I will be forever.

Yup strange that a ground in the middle of London should be waterlogged. You'd think QPR could afford a sheet of plastic. I mean it is points they are short of, not money


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

OK, I just knew that Glossop NE was off. Had many happy days at Loftus Rd. I remember Rodney (no family name needed!) destroying Gillingham single handed one afternoon. 

Harford will go I am afraid


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> OK, I just knew that Glossop NE was off. Had many happy days at Loftus Rd. I remember Rodney (no family name needed!) destroying Gillingham single handed one afternoon.
> 
> Harford will go I am afraid


When my beloved Watford were in the 3rd division I always went to the away at Loftus road. I remember being very impressed the way the mounted police rounded up the rowdies after the game. I saw Stanley Bowles a few times. Happy days and then Elton and GT came along and our world changed forever. See miracles do happen 

Well soon I will have to become a Sporting Gijon fan which I think will be fun. 

Steve do you go to games in Spain? My family in Madrid always tell me not to bother as it is not like the prem, but then maybe because they want me to take them to prem games


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Absolutely I go - I have been to almost 100 grounds in Spain. Some MAGNIFICENT stadia - Bernabeú, Camp Nou (shame about the football) and many have good percentages of socios so usually full-ish which creates a good atmosphere. Some smaller ones too (Getafe's would not grace League 1 in England and Hercúles and Cartagena will probably play La Liga next season with grounds which would not be acceptable in the UK Championship!) 

Below the top two divisions the grounds are usually a bit old and big or new and tiny.

My next project is to finish off the 92 grounds in England! I plan to do that this summer and then Spain - this autumn. Anybody want to show off their home-town ground to me?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> My next project is to finish off the 92 grounds in England! I plan to do that this summer and then Spain - this autumn. Anybody want to show off their home-town ground to me?


I'll do you Vicarage Road the only three sided ground in the Championship  but you'll have done that one.

this year for the first time I did Newcastle and even sat among the geordies as I was with a mate from there. Couldn't find a better more friendly bunch. Only problem is the ground has no natural NUFC end and thus the chants are muted. I could hear more from the travelling faithful (1500) despite them being grouped in the corner of the 3rd tier. Glad I was 12 rows back from the half way line, up there I would have needed a telescope.

Have you done Reading? Really nice when there is a big crowd. We took over 3000 there to say goodbye to Brendan 'Integrity' Rogers. Not sure it was fair to give him such abuse but the atmosphere was great and the Reading fans took it in good spirit.

Anyway enough of this or I will be accused of going off topic.

:focus:

Usted ha hecho lo que le ha parecido y ahora nos propone un acuerdo", lamenta el líder del PP. "El responsable es usted y lo que tiene que hacer es ponerse a gobernar", sentencia Rajoy ante la oferta de Zapatero.

good to know that they are all pulling together in this time of crisis :clap2:



.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nigele2 said:


> I'll do you Vicarage Road the only three sided ground in the Championship  but you'll have done that one.
> 
> this year for the first time I did Newcastle and even sat among the geordies as I was with a mate from there. Couldn't find a better more friendly bunch. Only problem is the ground has no natural NUFC end and thus the chants are muted. I could hear more from the travelling faithful (1500) despite them being grouped in the corner of the 3rd tier. Glad I was 12 rows back from the half way line, up there I would have needed a telescope.
> 
> ...


yawn!!!!!! :focus::focus: 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> I'll do you Vicarage Road the only three sided ground in the Championship  but you'll have done that one.
> 
> **Elm Park AND the new Majinski .... which will be the venue of 23 league one games next season if they are not careful.
> 
> ...


Rajoy does not want to be in government at the moment. It´s a thankless task and I am sure the PP will sweep into power at the next elections. Whether he can do a worse job than Mr Bean remains to be seen!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Maddalena said:


> Oh, another "neo-con" rant.


I think it was an anti-neo-con rant.....
Rather enjoyable, imo.
Especially as I'm reading 'Fiasco: the American Adventure in Iraq' by a respected American political analyst......
The idiocy and incompetence of powerful people is truly terrifying.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Rajoy does not want to be in government at the moment. It´s a thankless task and I am sure the PP will sweep into power at the next elections. Whether he can do a worse job than Mr Bean remains to be seen!


Steve I need to get my better half Pilar to a game. When are you over? It would be good to meet up and see a game.

Perhaps Jo would like to fly over and join us. I know that she is a closet fan in truth. 

Yes I rate Rajoy as a clever guy but as you say difficult to look good regardless of your efforts at the mo. Mr Bean on the other hand reminds me of Jimmy Carter. Nice guy but we would rather have an out of work actor thanks. 

But like Jimmy he may do a good job after being hounded out of office. Eternal optimism is more useful I think in the elder statesman role.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nigele2 said:


> Perhaps Jo would like to fly over and join us. I know that she is a closet fan in truth.


DO YOU MEAN ME?????? CLOSET FAN?????? er I'd sooner watch paint dry!!!!! Thanks all the same!

jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If you would prefer to watch paint dry I can recommend watching Arsenal. Emulsion at its most mind-sapping worst


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> DO YOU MEAN ME?????? CLOSET FAN?????? er I'd sooner watch paint dry!!!!! Thanks all the same!
> 
> jo xxx


Don't you like _any_ football?
We like in order of preference

Man U
Liverpool
Spurs


Footie tonight!! Arsenal v Porto!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Don't you like _any_ football?
> We like in order of preference
> 
> Man U
> ...


Cant stand it. In fact its just about to come on the TV and I've turned it off!!!! YUK!

Sorry, Emmerdale was good tho LOL!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Cant stand it. In fact its just about to come on the TV and I've turned it off!!!! YUK!
> 
> Sorry, Emmerdale was good tho LOL!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


nor me - can't stand it either


one of my students was asking about Spanish football vocab yesterday - I said I don't know any _English_ football vocab, so why would I be able to talk about football in _Spanish_

all I know about football is that it's a load of people chasing a bag of air around


he didn't want to know how to say that....................................



I will find some out for him - then I'll probably forget it - a brain my age can only store so much, and there's so much I _want_ to remember


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Donqzen, All good points and I try to take the BEST out of every location. (Never managed to find much good about France .....except cheese!)
> 
> That said, here is some real throat slashing updates.
> 
> ...




And yesterday there was a report re; unemployment here in the Murcia region which said that only 1 in 10 had some,or little hope of obtaining new employment & the other 90% had no hope. In addition 32% of the existing unemployed were in receipt of no benefit whatsoever. Made very depressing reading. I saw also that Mr Bean has a plan to sort out the 'black & shadow ' economy ! I'll believe that when I see it ! Most of the Spaniards that I know & work with are legal but thrive on the cash jobs. 1 through the books,3 in the pocket ! It'll take many,many years to sort that out , if ever. Let's just hope that Los Galacticos come good in the 2nd leg.


----------

